# Speaker Jack busted, can I re-wire somehow?



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi there,

Wondering if there is a solution I can use here,
I have a pair of Logitech LS11 PC speakers, ( cheap and cheerful - I know )

the very top nib of the speaker jack has come off
and now it falls out of the speaker jack socket, and the PC doesnt recognise its input.

illustration of the bit thats been lopped off :-










now is there some kind of hack/rewiring job I can do ? I am a total electronics idiot, I have spare headphone jacks e.t.c
must be possible right? I know it would only cost £10 for a new pair of speakers, but I'm curious, and cheap as hell.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

You could strip the ends of the broken lead. Then get an iPod lead, strip one end off it, and twist the wires together. But you would need to know which little wire does which.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You can purchase just a jack and solder it to the wires, or purchase an extension pigtail and cut it to splice together with what you have. An extension cable would probably less expensive than buying an ipod lead as bryce98 suggested. Usually the wires are: bare = ground (usually the outer sleeve), white=left (usually the center ring, red=right (usually the tip).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also just strip the wires still connected to the jack and use a meter to determine which colors go where.


----------



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

I realise I could possibly attempt to strip the wires and attach a new jack out of curiosity and a sense of adventure.

but I'm wondering if theres a simpler solution.

the bit that got chopped off, what purpose does it serve? just to seat the jack in the socket? to conduct electricity?
could I possibly just use some kind of substitute ? superglue on a little metal tip of some description?

hmmm


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

One is the right channel +, one is the left channel + and the one closest to the base is the negative.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That contact is NOT optional if you want stereo from the audio.


----------

